# Favorite trumpet solos?



## trumpetcannon

I'm in school, and looking for college-level solo pieces. Any suggestions? I recently played Arutunian's trumpet concerto if that gives you a better idea.


----------



## david johnson

Hummel Concerto, Prayer of St. Gregory by Hovhaness, any of those devil technical solos by Clarke or Arban


----------



## TMHeimer

My brother used to play the Riessager (sp). He played that to obtain first chair state wide in the NY High School All State auditions.


----------



## Rogerx

TMHeimer said:


> My brother used to play the Riessager (sp). He played that to obtain first chair state wide in the NY High School All State auditions.


I don't think it's relevant after 2 years .


----------

